
How We Built an AI to Play SNES Street Fighter II Turbo - shakes
https://medium.com/gyroscopesoftware/how-we-built-an-ai-to-play-street-fighter-ii-can-you-beat-it-9542ba43f02b
======
tlb
I played against this live at a conference: it beat me easily and seemed
fairly responsive (some games you can do OK by mashing the fire button, but
this was clearly reacting to my tactics.)

